# butterfat content and separation



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

I recently had my does' butterfat tested and the nubian was 3.25 and the ober was 3.2. The ober doesn't have any cream at all separate out by itself, but the nubian has quite a bit. Is .05 that big a difference, or is there some other reason that one gives cream and one doesn't?

PS I know a cream separator would do wonders, but that's not what I'm curious about.

Thanks all!


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,
I noticed that with two Nubians, same butterfat level, one I get loads of cream, the other I would need a cream separator to make it worthwhile, so from my shoddy science I think it has more to do with fat globules, like in cattle, the larger fat globules separate easier than the smaller size. Not saying bf levels don't matter, just some breeds/lines are more prone to cream separation than others. 
Megan


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

:yeahthat

I agree with Megan. It most likely has to do with the size of the fat molecules in her line.

Christy


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, pretty interesting. We haven't tested butterfat here yet....last year I just thought one had more bf than the other.


----------



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

So basically, I have one goat this is more 'homogenized' than the other? LOL

Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep tis a well mixed doe/dough


----------

